# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

Hello its easy to read russian but hard for me to speak it because of the stress in the word.. what shud i do?

----------


## sperk

listen a lot, that way you get an ear for where the stress is.

----------

